# Strike Group



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

News this morning reports that the US Navy Strike Group has arrived in Subic & will also be visiting Manila shortly. Consists of Aircraft Carrier and some supporting Ships. They say it is just a routine visit but seems coincidental with the escalation about the South China Sea. Seems I heard something the other day about an interception of a US Observation Flight by a couple Chinese Fighters.

Fred


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

fmartin_gila said:


> News this morning reports that the US Navy Strike Group has arrived in Subic & will also be visiting Manila shortly. Consists of Aircraft Carrier and some supporting Ships. They say it is just a routine visit but seems coincidental with the escalation about the South China Sea. Seems I heard something the other day about an interception of a US Observation Flight by a couple Chinese Fighters.
> 
> Fred


Morning Fred,

Yep, you're right on all counts. Here's The Story. This sends a very-very strong message to China having an entire strike group in port here.

Also, the International courts decision on the South China Sea is due within days now. With that, if found in favor of the Philippines, Scarborough Shoal is not only within the Philippines economic zone, it is within it's territorial waters. So even if the strike group is out of port, the Chinese know it's in the area and the mutual defense treaty between us and the Philippines will come into play and China "removed" from the shoal. ~Related Story~ {source: FOX News}

Things could get very interesting very quickly.. My understanding is that there is a 2nd carrier strike group in the area somewhere as well and also Japanese and Australian war ships are close by.
I hope it doesn't come to having to use force but if it does China will learn a lesson it will never forget.

{news source: GMA7}


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Either last week or the week before there was a news blurb about (I think) a US ship of some sort being refused a Port Call in Hong Kong. I believe that this had to be another group as I understand this Group came to here from the US mainland.

Kind of seems as if right now the powers are playing a game of bluff to see who backs down or jumps. 

At this point about all we can do is keep listening to see what may develop.

I read another article last week that the assumption is that they are making some of these built-up islands as Submarine Support Bases as well as making some Airfields capable of handling any Military Aircraft. This would make it very easy to control all shipping in the area.

Fred


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

fmartin_gila said:


> Either last week or the week before there was a news blurb about (I think) a US ship of some sort being refused a Port Call in Hong Kong. I believe that this had to be another group as I understand the Stennis Group came to here from the US mainland.
> 
> Kind of seems as if right now the powers are playing a game of bluff to see who backs down or jumps.
> 
> ...


If I didn't have a wife and family here I'd be sorely tempted to pack a bag and go spend 8 or 10 months 
back in the US just to be on the safe side


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Jet Lag said:


> If I didn't have a wife and family here I'd be sorely tempted to pack a bag and go spend 8 or 10 months
> back in the US just to be on the safe side


From some of the news back there, I'm beginning to wonder if that is the "safe side" anymore.

Fred


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

fmartin_gila said:


> From some of the news back there, I'm beginning to wonder if that is the "safe side" anymore.
> 
> Fred


Yea seems that way sometimes. Big cities might not be to good but I'd head to the Rockies in the Intermountain West and enjoy some good trout fishing and maybe even go deer hunting again just for fun.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Im back in the u.s. at present,and although its not the place it used to be its still a great place . I guess im fortunate to still own my small farm to bring family to. I already have a garden in both countries and deer having fawns in my pastures.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

That is true, most of the bad behavior news seems to be in the population centers. Guess I could go back to where I grew up, but when I stop and think how brutal the winters are in the Dakotas that train of thought stops rather quickly. Did spend quite a number of years in Southern Calif during the 50s & 60s but I don't care much for what is now normal there. Guess if I did have to go I would head back to rural Ariz where I did spend about 40 years before moving here.

Fred


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Matterof fact im in swestshirt,stocking cap ,long pants inside. No heat on and 55 degrees. Feet on heating pad!!!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

fmartin_gila said:


> That is true, most of the bad behavior news seems to be in the population centers. Guess I could go back to where I grew up, but when I stop and think how brutal the winters are in the Dakotas that train of thought stops rather quickly. Did spend quite a number of years in Southern Calif during the 50s & 60s but I don't care much for what is now normal there. Guess if I did have to go I would head back to rural Ariz where I did spend about 40 years before moving here.
> 
> Fred


Arizona's not bad Fred. I have a friend that just moved to Snowflake and really enjoys the area.
I'm with you on Southern Calif. I grew up there and it was great then. Now it's not worth a plugged nickle. Aside from being filled to overflowing with fruits and nuts, there is almost no way to afford living there. Takes almost $5,000 just to get moved into a decent unfurnished apartment. Not for me. I'll take my chances here as they deal with the rice grinders..


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

fmartin_gila said:


> Either last week or the week before there was a news blurb about (I think) a US ship of some sort being refused a Port Call in Hong Kong. I believe that this had to be another group as I understand this Group came to here from the US mainland.
> 
> Kind of seems as if right now the powers are playing a game of bluff to see who backs down or jumps.
> 
> ...


Yes that was the same group. USS John C Stennis was the carrier involved.

China refuses US carrier permission for port call in Hong Kong harbour | World news | The Guardian


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

It's all a big game of chess until someone gets hurt. LOL>>>>.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Rogdas said:


> It's all a big game of chess until someone gets hurt. LOL>>>>.


Isn't that the truth. I'm growing tired of the semantics of "this is us and this is you". We're better than you are. It doesn't matter if it's with a communist regime or another group that represents harmony and sharing chocolate ice cream.

Ultimately we're all in this s**t together and in the end we'll be circling the drain together unless we work together. Might as well be on the same team....but I digress.

There's no getting 900 people on the same jeepney so it is what it is. (For the record, 16 is possible on a 125 CC Honda TMX as I found out going to the palenki but not 900 on that same bike).


----------



## ChrisNZ (Apr 12, 2014)

It was worth a try Ultra.
US lifts arms embargo on Vietnam.
http://m.nzherald.co.nz/world/news/article.cfm?c_id=2&objectid=11644301


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

ChrisNZ said:


> It was worth a try Ultra.
> US lifts arms embargo on Vietnam.
> China warns Obama after Vietnam arms deal


lane:

I think they just upped the stakes.


----------

